# Pets in France



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We are touring Europe in our Hymer and taking our two dogs can anyone recommend an easy to find English speaking Vet with telephone number so that we can make an appointment ready for our return journey from Calais .Any other help for first time tourers would be appreciated


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

Are you looking to spend a night in the Calais area or have your pet treated further "down the line".

Russell


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Vets*

Russell

Thanks for your quick reply anywhere near or in Calais would be great

Barts


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barts
there is Dr Dandrifosse Tel: 0321888764 in St Omer

about 40 mins drive from Calais.

or there is a vet down the lane from
http://www.chateau-gandspette.com/gb.html
Roy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

The one down the road from Chateau Gandspette is

Docteur Jean Paulus
62910 Eperlecques

Tel 03 21 88 46 00 email [email protected]

I shall certainly use this one when I am paired up with a four legged mate.

Russell


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Vets in Calais*

Thanks everyone, you have all been very informative.

Regards

Barts


----------

